# Fantasy football anyone...?



## mordagar (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone in fantasy? whats everyone doing for week 12?!
current roster:
qb-eli manning
rb1-ray rice
rb2-demarco murray
wr1-marques colston
wr2-victor cruz
te-rob gronkowski
w/r flex-brandon lloyd
on the bench i have best,bradshaw,leinart,moore,bowe.
any suggestions?


----------



## dam612 (Nov 24, 2011)

qb-eli
wr1- jennings
mr2-wallace
wr3- colston 
rb-peterson
rb-bradshaw
w/r- lloyd
w/r-branch 
te- gronkowski
bench- Starks, grant, addai, Toby gehert, lance moore, doucet.... im ina toss up on who to play this week, addai might play and carolina is horrible on the run, peterson will most likely sit out so i have his backup toby. bradshaw is looking grim this week so ima start starks if hes good to go. might pull branch and put in addai. sometimes i really hate fantasy esp when your team falls apart from injurys the last few weeks


----------



## BA142 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have 

QB - Tom Brady
RB1 - Arian Foster
RB2 - Chris Johnson
WR1 Vincent Jackson
WR2 - Laurent Robinson
TE - Fred Davis
K - Sebastian Janikowski 
D - Chicago 

I'm 3rd out of 16


----------

